
RIM guarantees developers will make $10,000 in the first year - palebluedot
http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/1/2991956/rim-developers-10k-guarantee
======
debacle
Sounds like a last-ditch gambit by RIM sprinkled with a hint of bait-and-
switch depending on what the terms and conditions are.

